# Contrat de travail



## Thalie22 (22 Août 2022)

bonjour à tous

je vais signer un contrat en septembre avec 4 horaires differents :

 semaine à 28.25 h   lundi 11h45 18h/ mardi 7h45 16h30/ mercredi 8h45 16h30 /vendredi 11h45 17h15 soit 4 jrs

semaine 22,25h mercredi 8h45 16h30/ jeudi 11h45 17h30 /vendredi 7h45 16h30 soit 3 jours 

semaine 36,25h lundi 11h45 18h/mardi 11h45 17h30 /mercredi 8h45 16h30/ jeudi 7h45 16h30/vendredi 8h45 16h30 soit 5 jours

semaine 39h25 lundi 7h15 16h30 /mardi 11h45 17h30 / mercredi 8h45 16h30 / jeudi 7h45 16h30 / vendredi 8h45 16h30 soit 5jrs

la mensualisation sera de 39,25 heures sur 43 semaines.

ce qui m'interpèle comment calculer une déduction avec le calcul de cours de cassation : supposons que je dois déduire le mercredi et jeudi sur la semaine ou je dois faire 22,25h.
merci pour votre aide et vos explications
cordialement


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Si je comprends bien les PE sont OK pour te payer 39.25h/semaines durant les 43 semaines/an où ils engagent ta dispo, ce qui me semble tout à fait cohérent car avec de tels horaires, impossible de completer.
Perso j'aurais donc proposé de mentionner des horaires chaque semaine qui prevoient bien ces 39.5heures qui me sont payés ainsi pas de souci, c'est transparent: ils me paient = je suis dispo sur le nombre d'heures payées ... qu'ils l'utilisent ou non.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Comme Griselda et pour le calcul CCC ce sera sur la mensualisation payée non ? et pour les IE vous allez partir sur quel montant journalier ???


----------



## Thalie22 (22 Août 2022)

pour l'indemnité d'entretien je suis partie sur la journée la plus haute soit 9,25 h soit 3.65 euros par jours.

Angèle1982, justement pour le CCC je ne sais pas quel horaire prendre pour déjà calculer les heures potentielles travaillées 
supposons que le mois à 4 semaines complètes je fais 28.25h + 22.25h +36.25h + 39.25h     ou     4semaines à 39,25h.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Thalie je laisse les pros des calculs vous renseigner car jamais je ne me suis servie du calcul CCC !


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

dans la mesure où ils te paient 39h25 par semaine, il me semblerai logique de prendre cette base pour tes calculs de CCC, par contre, je ne sais pas trop comment noter les horaires au contrat, car imaginons que tu ajoutes des horaires pour avoir tes 39h25, et que sur ces heures là, un jour ils te demandent de l'accueillir tu devra l'accepter ou le déduire du salaire, c'est ce que je ferai en tout cas, pour éviter le flou


----------



## Thalie22 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Je ne sais pas si je dois déterminer un nombre d heure les jours ou l enfant ne vient pas Afin d avoir 39,25h.?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Vous a t'on remis le planning ?  Si oui, vous vous basez sur ce planning.

Si non, vous vous basez sur la mensualisation basée sur 39h25. Perso c'est ce que je ferais car c'est bien sur cette base que la mensualisation est calculée. 


Il n'y avait pas de roulement défini sur les rythmes proposés ?


----------



## Thalie22 (23 Août 2022)

J ai indiqué les semaines sur mon post initial. 
Si je base sur la semaine de 39,25h, le lundi je fais 7h15 16h30 mais la semaine de 28,25h lundi je fais 11h45 18h00 je ne vais pas prendre 1,50h d heures complémentaires ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Non j'ai mal formulé,   puisque le roulement est clairement établi pourquoi être partie sur l'amplitude la plus haute ?
Car clairement peu importe le planning du coup,  on vous rémunère sur 39h.25 semaine, donc toutes les semaines vous êtes susceptible de travailler 39h25, même si le planning indique 25h.

Donc ccc sur 39h25.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Par contre si vous faites plus de 39h25 vous devrez avoir des HC à vous faire payer cela pourrait arriver il faut que ce soit bien noté et compris par les PE ... mais pas sur les plus petites semaines qui ont été arrondies à 39h25 !!! vous restez dispo sur ce nombre d'heures !


----------



## Thalie22 (23 Août 2022)

Métal, je ne voulais pas avoir des heures complémentaires regulièrement. vous seriez partie sur quelle amplitude horaire??

l'adaptation commence le 5 septembre, mais pour calculer les heures potentielles du mois de septembre

1er cas : je vais avoir 4 semaines à 39,25h et le jeudi 1/9 et vendredi 2/9. mais pour ses deux jours j'aurai du travaillé sur la semaine de 28,25h donc ce jeudi 1er pas d'accueil et le vendredi je faisais 5.5 h. soit heures potentielles 161,50h et je deduis uniquement 5.50h du jeudi 1er.

2ème cas : 4 semaines à 39,25 et je rajoute les horaires (de la semaine de 39,25 h) le jeudi 8,75h et le vendredi 7,75h soit heures potentielles 173,h et je deduis 16,50h du jeudi 1er et vendredi 2.

j'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'éclairer.
merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Si je comprends bien, les parents vous donnaient un planning tout en vous prévenant que sur ces plannings au minima, vous auriez pu avoir l'enfant plus que prévu ?

Donc vous êtes partie sur la plus grosse amplitude horaire et c'est bien.
Ce qui implique que peu importe le planning prévisionnel des semaines, vous êtes dispo pour 39.25h comme l'indique votre contrat et votre mensu.
Donc pour le ccc, on part sur 39.25H. Si l'employeur vous confie moins l'enfant la rémunération est due sur 39.25H. 

Le ccc, part donc sur 39.25H.
Ce qui me paraît tout à logique. 

Bonne journée.


----------



## Thalie22 (24 Août 2022)

Merci Métal, mais pour le mois de septembre je calcule donc avec la méthode du 2eme cas indiquée au dessus ?
Donc pour toutes déductions je tiens compte uniquement des heures de la semaine à 39,25h même si ce sont des heures sur les semaines 28,25 h ou 22,25h ou 36,25h ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Oui parce que ton contrat est basé sur 39.25h. Tu ne peux pas d'un côté avoir un salaire indexé sur 39.25h (et tant mieux), et de l'autre faire des ccc sur des plannings avec moins d'heures.
Chaque semaine tu es dispo 39.25h. Ni plus ni moins.

C'est la contrepartie du salaire.


----------



## Thalie22 (24 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour ses explications et bonne fin de journée


----------

